# Christmas puppy-need advice !



## mariemom1

hello everyone
I am new to this forum. After much research, we decided to get our 11 year old daughter a Havanese for Christmas. He is all black, and we are sooooo excited. This will be a gift from "Santa" ,so she will first see him Christmas morning,We will bring him home at exactly 12 weeks of age. I read the articles and advice, and it seems crate training is the way to go for long term results. I have never trained or owned a puppy before, and am a little worried that we don't know what we are doing! More specifically, what about those first couple of days when everyone wants to hold him ,etc all day ? I would hate to have to crate him up ! ---please help me with any advice you can give- I am all ears !
Also,any cute black dog names (besides Pepper) ?
thanks!
marie


----------



## lfung5

Congrats!! Please please go get several puppy books and read the right away. Preparing yourself will save you so much grief. Not to mention, creating bad habits if you aren't prepared. Crate training or an x pen is a must for housebreaking! The puppy will need rest so make sure people aren't playing will him continuously. He needs a quiet place to get away. Make sure everyone is gentle with him and very slow movements will make for a calmer dog. Is the breeder socializing him and housebreaking? This is so important in the early stages. If not done, it can make life difficult for u.
Good luck! I'm responding from my phone so please excuse mistakes


----------



## Suzi

I failed puppy 101  I couldn't stand to hear my puppy cry. I don't know if you ever had problems with your child wanting out of the crib or not wanting to take a nap . Puppy's will cry very loud when they don't want to be left in a create. Some breeders do a great job getting a puppy ready for their new home. I only lasted two nights with Maddie in her crate and even then she was right next to me in bed and I would fall asleep with my finger in the door.  She would wake up and we went out side. I tried an x pin with the create for when I was gone. She climbed out and hurt herself. Then I just left her in a closed crate but came home to her having piddled in it.my gut just said I didn't want that habit to start so I expanded her area to my kitchen and nook area. I used a large painting that she couldn't climb up on. I was able to slide it along the floor to open and close the area. My Boy friend at the time said we lived in a kennel. We only went into the living room for short periods where I could totally watch her. 
In my opinion I wouldn't start with piddle pads. Look into the litter box or the one with the grates.Uga something ? I now have two Havanese and my second was trained on washable pads. Well any throw rug to her is a washable padound: My area I had for them also had a sliding glass door to a small patio area. The first winter I even put up a camping tarp so we could go out and not get wet. I used fake grass. When they went potty you get very excited and and say good girl or boy give a ton of parse. If they have an accident in your house that you caught in the act pick he or she up and bring them out side and say potty out side or what ever. You are not suppose to get mad or rub their nose in the accident. The key that I am still learning about training is positive reinforcement make training fun for the puppy lots of treats and love. The only time mine use their piddle pad now is when I'm not home. But like I said we still have accidents and they bark and don't walk nice on a leash. So I failed puppy training 101.
Names? Hum I like Charley or Buster


----------



## BearsMom

I was a 1st time dog owner with a havanese as well  ...congrats! they are great dogs!! My advice is, really spend a lot of time learning how to read your puppy's behavior. I am so grateful that I got Bear during a time of the year that I could devote all of my time to him and I know how to read his cues very well. Books definitely help but knowing "your dog" is very telling as well. Also, enjoy this age! Granted, it can be a trying time, but it goes so quickly!!


----------



## lfung5

Also, if DAVE GABBY doesn't respond, you might want to private message him. He has great articles he can send you. Ask him for puppy 101, socializing, separation anxiety and house breaking articles. I strongly suggest you read everything you can in the next few days. Puppies are not easy. They are like 2 year olds. If you are not prepared, you could be overwhelmed and create some awful habits that are hard to erase. I read 3 books cover to cover before getting mine and I still had a tough time. It paid off because now my 3 pups have very good manners, are housebroken, no issues with being alone, no aggression, biting or destroying things. 
If there is one thing, please be careful as puppies chew everything. Pointsettas are poison to dogs. There are a lot of other things that are poisonous. You might want to look into them. Also, electrical cords can be deadly to a puppy if they chew them. They will chew everything they can get their mouths on. Get some bitter spray and spray everything and hide electrical cords. Make positive corrections, so the puppy knows what you expect. Good luck!


----------



## krandall

People have already given you good advice, but I would add a couple more things. First, Christmas is a very, VERY bad time to introduce a puppy to the home. Excitement is running high, people are distracted and there are WAY too many dangerous things for the puppy to get into. Puppies need a calm, stable, predictable environment to help them get used to their new home. If at all possible, ask the breeder if you can leave the pup there for one more week. Put a cute stuffed animal and some puppy supplies with a promissory note for the real thing under the tree. Your daughter will still be thrilled beyond reason, she will have the fun of helping you set things up properly for the puppy. You can spend the week help your daughter understand the needs of a brand new puppy, and what to expect. Then you can bring the puppy home into a calm, quiet situation where he or she is the center of attention for the first few days. 

Remember, a puppy is a very small baby, and coming to a new home, even WITHOUT the Christmas overload is pretty overwhelming. Set things up for the best chance of success for you, your daughter AND the puppy. Puppies are not toys, and IMO, should not belong to a single person as a "gift". You are bringing a new family member into the household, and that new and vulnerable family member's best interests have to be taken into consideration too!

Finally, another thing that other people haven't mentioned is to get the puppy signed up for puppy kindergarten as soon as possible. Early socialization is TERRIBLY important for any dog, but ESPECIALLY for a dog meant to spend time with children. Puppy K is THE best way to give the pup lots of socialization in a safe, controlled environment. At the same time, you and your daughter will be learning to handle the problems that inevitably come up with a new puppy.

Oh! And have a wonderful time on your new adventure. With some proper planning and guidance, you and your daughter will enjoy your new dog's puppyhood without finding it an overwhelming challenge.


----------



## Sheri

I love your suggestion, Karen. Stuffed puppy on Christmas morning, the real thing a week later, after preparing everyone for the arrival.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Marie. Yeah take it easy on Christmas day. You don't want to overwhelm the pup. Here's some basic info ,but very important. Remember ,everyone is responsible for this pup, it's a team effort. 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf

first week http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppys-first-week-home-8-9-weeks


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

krandall said:


> Finally, another thing that other people haven't mentioned is to get the puppy signed up for puppy kindergarten as soon as possible. Early socialization is TERRIBLY important for any dog, but ESPECIALLY for a dog meant to spend time with children. Puppy K is THE best way to give the pup lots of socialization in a safe, controlled environment. At the same time, you and your daughter will be learning to handle the problems that inevitably come up with a new puppy.


This! I started puppy classes approximately 4 days after bringing Marlowe home. I only wish I could have started sooner. It's so nice to have an expert on hand to help you and your pup communicate (ie when your pup needs a break from play for an enforced naptime). The first week with my puppy was very fun, but it was more exhausting (wake up at 3am to let the little guy pee?), overwhelming (puppy found another gap in your puppy proofing!), and frustrating (you turn your back and then there's a pee accident - totally your fault) than anything else. Only the second week did we get a routine and things starting to be exciting-fun > exciting-stressful. Puppies are adorable but a handful!


----------



## sandypaws

I think Karen gave you great advice. I, too, agree that Christmas day is NOT the right day to bring a new puppy into your house. It is much too hectic and the puppy will be overwhelmed. I'm actually surprised that the breeder consented to allowing you to do this. It does not sound like the best start for your new baby. Please wait and then enjoy. Congratulates to you and your family and welcome to the forum. That's my 2 cents!


----------



## Tuss

congratulations on your new addition. Good advice above. Definitely recommend crate training. Great for housebreaking, but also nice to be able to go out and not worry about what the dog might be getting into. It's priceless when travelling as well.

As per names for a black dog:

ebony, cosmo, ember, espresso, licorice, inky, onyx, raven, shadow, ...

Remember, many havanese start out black but will silver and some even turn almost white. they are famous for changing color so don't choose too specific of a color name!

And lastly, don't forget to post some photos when you bring the new baby home.


----------



## gertchie

Hi Marie, welcome to the forum! I have to agree that Christmas day is not a good time to introduce the puppy to the family & love Karen's suggestion. There will be plenty of excitement without the holiday involved, believe me! Puppies are overwelmed very easily and you want him to feel as safe and comfortable as possible. Training early is super important...I thought I could do a good job myself but a series of incidents with other dogs has caused Ozzie (already an extremely sensitive guy) to be fearful and a bit aggresive with other dogs and, sometimes people. Now I am paying a personal trainer and it is not cheap! Part of the the importance of training is teaching your family how to train, what to expect from your dog and timing (Very Important!) I'm sure your daughter will learn a lot! I think 11 is a great age, both of them can learn a lot from each other! Good luck what ever you decide to do but do post pictures please and let us know how it goes


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I won't sell a puppy that will go between the week prior and the week after Christmas. I do let the family come pick out their puppy, take pictures and tell them to wrap up a lead, collar and toys, etc for the puppy. It's much better to bring a puppy home when things are nearer to normal. I think everybody else has given good advice so won't repeat. Glad to have you hear and do post alot of pictures.


----------



## mariemom1

thanks for all of your advice ! 
I will post pictures as soon as I can 
Marie


----------



## krandall

Chica'sMom said:


> Well, I agree that Christmas is a hectic time but disagree that you wait to give your daughter her puppy. What a wonderful Christmas morning surprise for her!


It shouldn't be about a wonderful surprise for a human family member... better that there is no surprise at all when the puppy arrives. Dogs and puppies easily pick up on a highly emotionally charged situation, whether it is positive or negative emotions. There will be enough excitement JUST over the puppy's arrival, without the "Christmas present" aspect.

The arrival of a puppy into a new family is enough upheaval for a small puppy, all on its own, without the added chaos of coming into a Christmas household, with all the REALLY puppy-unsafe things around at that point. Without close confinement, it is hard to keep a puppy safe and still in the same rooms the family is using at Christmas.

Do some people get away with it? Of course. But it is luck not planning, and it is NOT in the best interests of the animal.


----------



## mariemom1

thanks again for all of the advice everyone ! 
I wil have more questions in the future. I am still giving puppy to daughter for Christmas, but rest assured he will not be neglected. I also have my husband and 2 clean cut high school boys to help out. This entire family has been looking forward to a owning a dog for a long time, and please know that he will be in a loving ,stable home, even on Christmas : )


----------



## Tuss

Please take lots of photos and video of your daughters face. I remember as a 12 year old when my parents surprised us with a dog. My father took me with him to the breeder to pick her up. I couldn't speak i was so happy. The breeder put that dog in my arms and I cried I was so happy. I wouldn't let her go! It is a moment I will never ever forget!


----------



## clare

Congratulations on your new pup!Many years ago, well about 37 years ago my youngest sister received a Cocker Spaniel pup on Christmas day,and it was fantastic!There was no problem at all,every one was calm around him,and he got to have plenty of gentle attention,so it was good socialising for him.I think it all depends upon how hectic your day is going to be,and how many visitors you are having.So have a happy day!


----------



## Suzi

Waiting for pictures!:baby:op2:


----------



## mariemom1

hi !! so her eyes were as big as saucers and brimming with tears ! The "best gift and Christmas she has ever had" ! 
Would not trade that moment for anything : ). No name yet , but she likes Lincoln and Buttons----


I hope I upload pictures right ---
2 of my puppy, one of me last week , so you can put a face on a name : )


----------



## lanabanana

Oh, geez....super cute puppy alert!!!! What a sweetie! Glad it was a wonderful surprise. Welcome to the first day of your new puppy life!

Alanna


----------



## sandypaws

OMG, that's awesome. The puppy is adorable and the two of you look so happy. How did you pull it off? Did you really keep him hidden until this morning? Best of luck to all of you. You're in for a great time. My little guy is almost 15 1/2 years old and his "brother" who is waiting for us on the Rainbow Bridge was 15 when we lost him last summer. They have both been a joy to live with. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mariemom1

Hi Mary 
The breeder is an hour away , so I prepaid, picked him up in the afternoon, and then dropped him off at a friend's house who owns Pepper, a 3 year old Hav who looks just like mine & used same breeder. Then at midnight I went back to pick him up. I slept on the couch next to him all night, and he didnt whine bit


----------



## Momo means Peach

Congrats! It sounds like he has your heart already. He's absolutely adorable, as is your mini-me daughter!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws

That's quite the story, Marie. Sounds like his first night went well. Again, enjoy your new love.


----------



## lfung5

Congrats!! He is darling! Your little girl looks so happy. I guess this is one Christmas she will never forget. Please keep us updated. We are here for you if you have an questions


----------



## Thumper

You know, I naturally cringe when I read someone is giving/getting a puppy for Christmas, because I know here in about 6 months, rescue organizations will be inundated with puppies that were given as gifts and people didnt really know what they were getting into, and a havanese, especially, will tend to attach to the main caretaker (most likely mom in this instance, since 11 year olds are quite busy these days with school and dance and sports and facebook and ipads and ipods and friends and sleepovers and on and on, and then mom realizes that it was alot more work and the kids who promised to help are nowhere to be found when the puppy pees on the floor, etc...I have 7 kids and none of mine seem to be available for those moments..lol

I just really hope the whole family is in it for the long haul, they do find a place in your heart and family quickly, if you let them.

I am opposed to crate training, and we survived just fine without it, you can housebreak them w/o having to cage them, you just have to limit the space until you can trust them, xpens are great for that.

Gucci slept in bed with us since day one and she's never peed in the bed, they really do tend to avoid doing that where they sleep and she's always nudged me awake by kisses or whining to take her out in the morning, never had a problem at night.

Congratulations on your puppy! He's very cute and your daughter looks ecstatic!

:welcome:

Kara


----------



## Suzi

Kara is right the puppy is going to end up being another family member that you will be taking care of. Nothing wrong with that if you are like me and enjoy taking care of sweet baby puppy's. Some kids do get involved and its great if they do. Congratulations on giving your daughter the best Christmas present in the world!


----------



## mariemom1

hi guys

Well, my boys are 14 & 15 and wanted a dog when they were little too. But I was too busy and not ready. Now my youngest ( my daughter) is 11 and I finally felt ready, so this is a decision years in the making.

I am a full time stay at home mom, too, so Lincoln should have plenty of attention.
We just came from first vet visit-he got one shot & we start oral flea-deworm 1x/month med tonight.

My daughter is at a playdate while he naps, and just facetimed me to bring him over (her cousins) PLEASE ...lol
No neglect 
Marie


----------



## lfung5

Congrats! Pictures please


----------



## Miss Paige

Marie, 
Super cute puppy- darling daughter. And don't get upset with us when you see our post about a Christmas present-puppy. You see quite a few of us in the Forum are part of a wonderful rescue group and we see & hear the "other side of the story" so we may seem harsh to some but our hearts break each time a dog comes in to rescue.


----------



## RitaandRiley

You're ALL adorable! More pix please!


----------



## Jcann212

We (I mean Santa) gave our 9 year old son a Havanese puppy for Christmas yesterday. Thank goodness she came to us named (at least the letter from Santa said so)- Poppy (because she's a little black dot, like Poppyseed). This morning I asked him if he were able to name the puppy, what would he have chosen. He said Steve! I reminded him that she was a girl, so he changed it to Emily. Sad part is that both names are names of his cousins! Lol!
Successful two days so far. She actually slept through the night in her crate -- from 10pm to 5am. Had her vet appt today and weighed in at 2lbs 11oz., and received a shot. We are crating her and she loves it. When she's tired, she goes in all by herself.


----------



## lise

What a beautiful puppy! I use a crate for Ted but its open and inside an expen. After the holiday decorations are away, the pen is coming down.....I think! Ted is just over 8 months old now and is quite dependable


----------



## morriscsps

Awww! What a cutie! I put my vote in for the name, Lincoln. 

I have two boys, 11 and 14. Our hav, Jack, is 2 years old now. The thing I forgot the most about having a puppy was how much they sleep! You have to schedule naps just like you did with the kids. Otherwise, my boys would have worn Jack out until he was a cranky snappy puppy. I constantly had to remind the boys to let him sleep or relax.


----------



## PebblesPages

I would like an all black male Hav. My girl is all white. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PebblesPages

Oh, I found YouTube to be the easiest and most accessible source of info. House broke my Hav in two weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thumper

> hi guys
> 
> Well, my boys are 14 & 15 and wanted a dog when they were little too. But I was too busy and not ready. Now my youngest ( my daughter) is 11 and I finally felt ready, so this is a decision years in the making.
> 
> I am a full time stay at home mom, too, so Lincoln should have plenty of attention.
> We just came from first vet visit-he got one shot & we start oral flea-deworm 1x/month med tonight.
> 
> My daughter is at a playdate while he naps, and just facetimed me to bring him over (her cousins) PLEASE ...lol
> No neglect
> Marie


That's great! I didn't mean to sound like a debbie downer or anything, but being around this forum and the rescue groups, there really are alot of christmas puppies that were impulse decisions and not well thought out and agreed up by the the whole family (and most especially the person who will be the main caretaker) ,but I am happy to hear everyone is on board! Especially you  11 year old girls are busy, and they only get busier...lol I think if I had to rely on one of my teenagers to take care of Gucci for a week straight, I'd come home to a matted, dirty mess, lol and My kids are pretty great and responsible, but a taking care of a dog is much like taking care of a child..we call her Gucci our 'perm-a-toddler', and that's alot of time taken away from facebooking and texting and those other teen-things, lol

There are biological reasons why kids don't make as good of caretakers, they do not have as high of oxytocin production levels as we grown ups too, that 'love' amino acid that causes mothers to bond to their children and puppies, adults, on average, release more oxytocin than children do (there are the exceptions) so it isn't all the internet's fault that our kids aren't wired the same way as we are, I guess

So I apologize if i came across offensive, sadly, there will always be a few havanese that won't be so lucky come this Summer 

He really is just darling!

Kara


----------



## Tia

Congrats on the new puppies. My DH ( finally using the forum lingo instead of just saying husband!) got our Doug at 10 weeks. He is 15 weeks today! I have to agree with the joy he brings, DH took him away for Christmas while he visited his family and I stayed home to spend Christmas with mine. It was so weird not having Doug at home. I would wake up to take him to the toilet and remember he wasn't there!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle

Congrats on getting Lincoln. I'm glad you chose a Hav for your daughter's present. They're such a fun, loving breed! I'm sure your whole family will be in love with him! He's a real cutie.


----------



## mariemom1

*Lincoln*

this is new puppy a couple of weeks before we got him

yes, I am unabashedly showing off my new baby !! lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So cute! You will have lots of years with your new baby. Let your daughter feed the puppy as much as possible.


----------



## Tia

Marie, how old is he? Such a sweet fave. I love him!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5

He is adorable!! What a sweet face


----------



## Pixiesmom

AWWWWW!


----------



## Beau's mom

Ooh!! Wish Santa had been that nice to me!!!


----------



## Sparkle

I love the last pic you posted! He looks like a stuffed animal. What an adorable pup.


----------



## Caroline

Your puppy is adorable! Hope you have many good years with him 

Please do not take the comments about Christmas puppies personally, unfortunately there are so many impulse puppies at Christmas that wind up in rescue, it does make some of us very leery of anything to do with a Christmas puppy. I work with an all breed rescue and it is just part of what we know happens every year- several months down the road we will get the untrained, half grown puppies that were impulse gifts at Christmas. And then they also have all sorts of problems because their owners didn't think cute, fluffy puppy would bark, chew, piddle, poop....and God forbid, grow bigger. We took in 5 purebred 8 week old husky pups the week before Christmas that were a seizure from a breeder, and fielding all the applications they generated has been a nightmare. We turned away a LOT of people that just wanted the cute little Jingle puppy to put under the tree, and had no understanding of the needs of that breed. So - sorry to rant a bit- but please understand the concern about Christmas puppies is coming from experience that has shown us that Christmas puppies often don't work out, and it is not directed at you personally at all, just at concern for the dogs. 

I think just by coming to this forum, you are already many light years beyond that type of owner....and please stay in contact with this forum, it is a wonderfully positive place to learn about good doggy care! I don't post much- but have learned a lot about the breed here.

That said- my DH can get me a Havanese any Christmas- way better than jewelry! I love the idea of wrapping a stuffed puppy up- with the real one to follow the next week:whoo:


----------



## atsilvers27

Just my two cents as a groomer, usually a dog needing frequent grooming that belongs to a child ends up a matted mess and traumatized by having to be shaved bald by 9 months of age. I ask the owner, What happened here? The owner then blames their 7 yr old child for not brushing the puppy. Children are not capable of caring for high maintenance coats. Parents need to be in charge, but you can ask her to care for the coat, supervize her, and then "help" or "assist" by going over the dog afterwards.


----------



## lise

Man I brush Ted on almost a daily basis plus give him a knot on top. Just lately he has started to mat on me so I do his brushing and knot after I work on getting rid of 1 mat. I think it's due to his new coat coming in. The 2 coats don't seem to like each other at all. One mat a day and they should be all gone in a week or just under. Ted can only stand about a half hour then he has had enough of it. I can't imagine a child even attempting their coat when they get long


----------



## TilliesMom

lise said:


> Man I brush Ted on almost a daily basis plus give him a knot on top. Just lately he has started to mat on me so I do his brushing and knot after I work on getting rid of 1 mat. I think it's due to his new coat coming in. The 2 coats don't seem to like each other at all. One mat a day and they should be all gone in a week or just under. Ted can only stand about a half hour then he has had enough of it. I can't imagine a child even attempting their coat when they get long


ha ha "1 mat a day and they should be gone in a week..." lol unless he's entering blowing coat... the matts happen before your very eyes... and multliply.  ha ha


----------



## lise

Driving me crazy, before the last couple weeks he really only ever had one or two. Now.... Sigh


----------



## TilliesMom

I will try not to laugh. 
been there, done that. 3 hr grooming/de-matting sessions... finally I had her shaved down and started from scratch. lol at 2 1/2 yrs old she rarely has matts! yay! tangles for SURE, but not those 'gum in the hair' matts! thank goodness!! we all get through it somehow...


----------



## lise

Thanks for giving me hope!


----------



## atsilvers27

I almost shaved her when she was matted all over (but not beyond the point of no return) and I am a professional! Now at almost 2 I can get away with a couple of days w/o brushing. At one point I was doing about 45 min brushing every day until it was gone, but that didn't work. Every day it was actually worse, I didn't understand! At the end of the week I figured out I was going nowhere fast and decided now or never, I did it all in one shot in almost 4 hours. So glad those days are behind me!


----------



## mariemom1

what about the plcking of the ear hair ?? My vet told me to have the groomer do it , but sounds painful ! Seems like the norm?


----------



## atsilvers27

It might be uncomfortable, but the ear hair is not fully attached. Some dogs don't blink, some have to be sedated, and everything in between for ear plucking. Unless you have an exceptionally calm puppy, all puppies will cry and fight for everything.


----------



## lise

My groomer does it. I bring him about every 4-6 weeks for a sanitary clip, nails, ears and a brush out


----------



## Tuss

mariemom1 said:


> what about the plcking of the ear hair ?? My vet told me to have the groomer do it , but sounds painful ! Seems like the norm?


I do it, when the dog is really sleepy, i make sure she's on her side and just grab it with my fingers and pull it out. she doesn't even flinch. My labradoodle likes it, she lays on her side and i use the tweezers to carefully pluck all the hairs. no worse than doing my eyebrows!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

I just did Tillie's ears today! I don't make them totally hair less, I just trim the hair that grows inside the ear flap so the canals have air circulation and then I use my fingers to grab into the ear canal a bit and pull out any hairs that may be lose...


----------



## krandall

mariemom1 said:


> what about the plcking of the ear hair ?? My vet told me to have the groomer do it , but sounds painful ! Seems like the norm?


It depends on the dog and how much ear hair they have. i don't pluck Kodi's... Other people don't have any choice


----------



## Caroline

I groom my dogs (not a professional, I just muddle through) and never did it- but recently I brought them to a grooming school for a clip and they plucked their ears. They do have very hairy ears inside, but haven't had any problems with infections. Not sure whether I will try it myself...right now we're dealing with mats from playing in the snow! think we'll do shorter clip now  They don't seem to get cold easily, and are fine for an hour walk in the cold without any coats.


----------



## Tuss

Nikita said:


> I groom my dogs (not a professional, I just muddle through) and never did it- but recently I brought them to a grooming school for a clip and they plucked their ears. They do have very hairy ears inside, but haven't had any problems with infections. Not sure whether I will try it myself...right now we're dealing with mats from playing in the snow! think we'll do shorter clip now  They don't seem to get cold easily, and are fine for an hour walk in the cold without any coats.


You brought them to a grooming school for a clip? Brave woman!


----------



## Caroline

The grooming school is run by the same person who runs the day care they go to. So I was confident that it would be OK.

Not only was it OK, both times I have brought them, they came back beautifully done! The price- 15 dollars each, one of the best bargains on the planet  It makes my amateur clips look quite pathetic....


----------



## PebblesPages

Nikita said:


> The grooming school is run by the same person who runs the day care they go to. So I was confident that it would be OK.
> 
> Not only was it OK, both times I have brought them, they came back beautifully done! The price- 15 dollars each, one of the best bargains on the planet  It makes my amateur clips look quite pathetic....


Off topic.... I go to a school for massage, nails, etc. They do a better job as they are by the book without cutting corners. I would imagine a grooming school would be by the book also. I say kudos for giving the school a shot. Same as the medical intern (off topic again), people need to learn so that services are available for the future.


----------



## Caroline

And they are continually supervised by a master groomer, who has her own business, so her reputation is also on the line. I was very pleased


----------

